# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ζευγάρι Diamond Doves

## Feather

Ανταλλάσσεται ένα ζευγάρι Διαμαντοπερίστερα με ζευγάρι Java finch ή με θηλυκό καναρίνι αχάτη.(δεν θα έλεγα όχι και σε Zebra μετάλλαξη)
Τα δικά μου Java είναι επτά ετών και δεν γεννούν πλέον (φοβάμαι να τα ωθήσω σε αναπαραγωγή για την υγεία του θηλυκού).
Επειδή μου έχουν λήψει οι αναπραγωγές λοιπόν,θα ήθελα αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος να ανταλλάξουμε .
Τα περιστεράκια είναι πιστοποιημένο ζευγάρι.

----------


## Paul

Μηπως θα μπορουσες να βαλεις καμια φωτογραφια απο τα διαμαντοπεριστερα?? γιατι ενδιαφερεται ενας φιλος μου...

----------


## Feather

Φωτογραφία 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Paul

Οκ, σ ευχαριστω πολυυ πανεμορφα πουλια!!!Να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο??εχεις μανταρινους????(το υπεθεσα απο το avatar σου)

----------


## Feather

> Οκ, σ ευχαριστω πολυυ πανεμορφα πουλια!!!Να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο??εχεις μανταρινους????(το υπεθεσα απο το avatar σου)


Όχι πια,δεν έχω τον απαιτούμενο χώρο.Αλλά τα είχα για δέκα συνεχόμενα χρόνια..

----------


## Paul

Τελικα, ο φιλος μου πηρε απο pet shop διαμαντοπεριστερα....

----------

